# [Query] Unknown Devices showing up under "Network Computers and Devices"



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I found these list of unknown devices appearing under Network Computers and Devices in the Control Panel. But these are un-accessible. I am using DSL connection provided by the cable operators.

Can anyone explain what are these?

*i.imgur.com/PgBea.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2011)

^^
Through your ISP. Even mine does that for some weird reason. I think I disbaled it somehow, cannot remember.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

yea maybe....and these list and name of the computer are different everytime...


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Some of the ISPs do that, it shows up in my uncle's reliance broadband's connection. I guess, it shows the number of users connected to this particular connection in your local area.  Which ISP are you using anyway?


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use the one from our Cable Operators....desi connection 

named:- "Kailash Broadband"


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2011)

^^
It used to for me. After I moved to Wi-Fi, not anymore.


----------

